# I eat potatoes on Sundays only



## MichaelJR

I'm preparing for a German oral, and i've been trying to work out how to use 'only'. I want to say,

"I eat potatoes on sunday only", or "I only eat potatoes on sunday". I'm not trying to say that on sunday, all I eat is potatoes, I'm trying to say that I don't eat potatoes during the rest of the week. I want to make sure that my German teacher doesn't get the wrong message because that would be very embarrassing, and I'm sure I'd lose a mark or two.

So does "Ich esse Bratkartoffeln nur am Sonntag." make sense? Or should it be "Ich esse Bratkartoffeln am Sonntag nur"? Or have I got completely the wrong idea?

Thanks,
Michael.


----------



## Frank78

Ich esse (Brat-)Kartoffeln nur sonntags/am Sonntag.

Nur sonntags/am Sonntag, esse ich Kartoffeln.

"Nur" is never ever "hanging in the air" at the end of a sentence like in English.


----------



## MichaelJR

Thanks for clearing it up so quickly!


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

No, the "nur" comes first, almost never at the end (maybe except for  poems)

"Du siehst, ich hielt mich an den Schwur,
und aß Kartoffeln am Wochenende nur."

Further I would  suggest "Ich esse Bratkartoffeln nur sonntags.",  because "... am Sonntag" could mean a specific sunday.


----------



## MichaelJR

Haha, beautiful poetry! And yes, thats what I'm going to use. Thanks again


----------



## Kumpel

Frank78 said:


> Nur sonntags/am Sonntag*,* esse ich Kartoffeln.



Um, it shouldn't have the comma, right?


----------



## HON_Redakteur

Hi, everyone!

Strictly speaking, the word "only" refers to the word it immediately precedes.

"Only I eat potatoes on Sunday." = "No one else does that."
"I only eat potatoes on Sunday." = "I don't do anything else but eat them then."
"I eat potatoes only on Sunday." = "I eat potatoes on Sunday, only." = "On the other days of the week, I don't eat them."

Best,


----------



## HON_Redakteur

I should hasten to add that my statement ("only" refers to the word it immediately precedes) applies only when commas are not used, to whit:

"I, only, eat potatoes on Sunday." = "No one else does that."

While

"I only eat potatoes on Sunday." = "I EAT them (but don't plant them, or harvest them, or cook them, or do anything else with them) on Sunday."

Best,


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

HON_Redakteur said:


> "I only eat potatoes on Sunday." = "I EAT them (but don't plant them, or harvest them, or cook them, or do anything else with them) on Sunday."



That would be a proper case for a "nur" at the end of the German sentence.

"Ich *esse* die Kartoffeln am Sonntag nur."
Like HON said, I don't plant or colour them, I just eat them.

"Am *Sonntag* esse ich die Kartoffeln nur."
At sunday I just eat them, at any other day I do something else with them.

The bold words are stressed in spoken language.


----------



## HON_Redakteur

Hi, Cpt.Eureka:

I'll accept what you say; after all, you ARE the native speaker. Indeed, I find what you say quite credible. But I still feel that the rule you've enunciated here leaves room for ambiguity. And in actual practice, I think that - to exclude misunderstandings - one would almost always formulate it differently, to whit:

"Sonntags tue ich die Kartoffeln nur essen (und nicht pflanzen oder kochen)." [I realize that the use of "tun" as a auxiliary verb is non-standard, but what else is one to do?!]

"Nur sonntags esse ich die Kartoffeln (an den anderen Tagen mache ich etwas Anderes mit ihnen)."

Best,


----------



## elroy

"Nur" _can_ come at the end of the sentence, and not just in poetic contexts.

"Er kocht die Kartoffeln nicht, er isst die nur" is an entirely natural German sentence that can be used in a normal everyday context.


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

HON_Redakteur said:


> "Nur sonntags esse ich die Kartoffeln (an den anderen Tagen mache ich etwas Anderes mit ihnen)."



Ohne weiteren Kontext wurde ich den Satz zunächst wohl so verstehen, dass du an den anderen Tagen der Woche etwas anderes isst, zumindest eine andere Sorte von Kartoffeln. Das liegt vermutlich daran, dass mir die Phantasie fehlt, mit Kartoffeln etwas anderes zu machen, als sie zu essen. 



> "Nur" _can_ come at the end of the sentence, and not just in poetic  contexts.


Ich gebe zu, ich habe mich von dem Beispielsatz etwas verwirren lassen, eben weil die Verwendung von Kartoffeln doch so ziemlich auf das Essen und die Zubereitung beschränkt ist, zumindest für Nicht-Landwirte. 

Um es konkret zu machen:

1. "Sonntags esse ich nur Kartoffeln."
2. "Kartoffeln esse ich nur sonntags."
3. "Sonntags esse ich Kartoffeln nur."

Ich denke, Deutschsprachler würden die Sätze überwiegend zunächst so verstehen:

1. Ich esse an den Sonntagen Kartoffeln und nichts anderes. Es würde dann zwar niemanden verwundern, wenn es Fleisch, Soße und Gemüse zu den Kartoffeln gäbe. Nudeln oder Reis dagegen wären tatsächlich eine Überraschung.

2. Kartoffeln werden nur sonntags serviert. Nicht zwingend jeden Sonntag, aber den Rest der Woche kommen sie nicht auf den Tisch.

3. Geschrieben ist der Satz schwer zu entschlüsseln. Er kann durchaus die Bedeutung von 1. haben, doch das wäre dann tatsächlich eine eher peotische Ausdrucksweise. Vielleicht würde Städter und/oder Menschen mit humanistischem Bildungshintergrund eher zu dieser Interpretation neigen, aber das wäre rein spekulativ.

Vielleicht würden aber nicht nur Landwirte den Satz vermutlich sofort so verstehen, dass man zwar sehr viel mit Kartoffeln machen kann, sie am Sonntag aber lediglich gegessen werden.

Gesprochen wäre der Satz wahrscheinlich einfacher zu verstehen, da ich mit der Betonung bestimmter Wörter den Sinn deutlich machen kann.


----------



## HON_Redakteur

Folks:

Perhaps it is not possible, in *written* German, to enunciate a hard-and-fast rule for the _*positioning*_ of the word "nur" - or for using inverted word order for the entire sentence - which would unambiguously differentiate all possible meanings (I eat ONLY potatoes on Sundays; I only EAT potatoes on Sundays; only ON SUNDAYS do I eat potatoes; only *I* eat potatoes on Sundays; I think that covers it.)

Clearly, in spoken German, the use of stress can help make the intended meaning clearer.

Written English has the advantage that commas (signifying pauses, and thus serving as emphasis) can be added, further specifying meaning. Further, the auxiliary verb "to do" can be of assistance. But English has the disadvantage that, aside from grammarians, no one really pays attention to the placement of "only" as a clue to meaning: 99% of all speakers would probably feel that "I read only that one book" was _*stilted*_, and would instead prefer "I only read that one book," although - strictly speaking - that means "The only action I performed (on that one book) was reading - not, e.g., copying or destroying."

Perhaps the only practicable solution is to go beyond grammar, and use additional words to support the intended meaning (e.g., "Es gibt nur einen Tag in der Woche, an dem ich Kartoffeln esse, u.zw. den Sonntag, wobei ich allerdings dann nicht ausschließlich Kartoffeln esse." or "Sonntags nehme ich nur eine einzige Art Nahrung zu mir: Kartoffeln.")

Best,


----------



## Spharadi

Hi MichaelJR
Back to your question (from a practical point of view): The sentences below convey what you want to say. Just keep in mind that "nur" is a kind of qualifier (or modifier), so as a rule of thumb don't separate it from the qualified word.   
1. Ich esse Bratkartoffeln nur sonntags.
2. Nur sonntags esse ich Bratkartoffeln.
3. Bratkartoffeln esse ich nur sonntags. 

Another saying with "nur" at the end:
Mach es wie die Sonnenuhr,
zählt die heit'ren Stunden nur.

Best


----------



## dec-sev

MichaelJR said:


> "I eat potatoes on sunday only", or "I only eat potatoes on sunday".





MichaelJR said:


> I'm preparing for a German oral,


 Ah, then that's OK 


Cpt.Eureka said:


> "Nur sonntags esse ich die Kartoffeln
> 
> 
> 
> Ohne weiteren Kontext wurde ich den Satz zunächst wohl so verstehen, dass du an den anderen Tagen der Woche etwas anderes isst, zumindest eine andere Sorte von Kartoffeln.
Click to expand...

 Ist das wegen "die"?


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

dec-sev said:


> Ah, then that's OK
> Ist das wegen "die"?



Ja, genau. Das "die" kann auf eine bestimmte Art von Kartoffeln hinweisen. Meint man Kartoffeln im Allgemeinen, lässt man das "die" besser weg.

Gibt es mehr Kontext, kann es schon wieder ganz anders aussehen:

"Was hätten Sie gern zu Ihrem Fisch, Reis oder Kartoffeln?"
"Ich nehme (die) Kartoffeln."

Hier ginge problemlos beides, weil sowohl Kartoffeln im Allgemeinen als auch ganz bestimmte gemeint sind, nämlich diejenigen, die hier zur Auswahl stehen.


----------



## elroy

Cpt.Eureka said:


> 1. "Sonntags esse ich nur Kartoffeln."
> 2. "Kartoffeln esse ich nur sonntags."
> 3. "Sonntags esse ich Kartoffeln nur."


 Ich wollte mit meiner Aussage nicht andeuten, dass ich Satz 3 für idiomatisch oder so halte. Ich wollte nur deutlich machen, dass "nur" durchaus in normalen Zusammenhängen am Ende eines Satzes vorkommen kann.

Ein anderes (sehr einfaches) Beispiel:

_Er übersetzt nicht, er dolmetscht nur._


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

elroy said:


> Ich wollte mit meiner Aussage nicht andeuten, dass ich Satz 3 für idiomatisch oder so halte. Ich wollte nur deutlich machen, dass "nur" durchaus in normalen Zusammenhängen am Ende eines Satzes vorkommen kann.
> 
> Ein anderes (sehr einfaches) Beispiel:
> 
> _Er übersetzt nicht, er dolmetscht nur._



Oh, kein Grund, sich zu entschuldigen, denn der Satz ist in dieser Bedeutung absolut idiomatisch. Ich habe nur einfach nicht an diese Ebene gedacht.

Mit anderen Worten: 1+ mit Sternchen für elroy.


----------



## dec-sev

elroy said:


> _Er übersetzt nicht, er dolmetscht nur._


Kann man "nur" vor dem Verb stellen:

1. "Sonntags nur  esse ich Kartoffeln."
2. "Kartoffeln nur esse ich sonntags"?


----------



## sokol

dec-sev said:


> Kann man "nur" vor dem Verb stellen:
> 
> 1. "Sonntags nur  esse ich Kartoffeln."
> 2. "Kartoffeln nur esse ich sonntags"?



1.) kann man grad noch so durchgehen lassen (als mehr oder weniger poetische Satzstellung, die ausserdem den "Sonntag" sehr deutlich betont), 2.) dagegen geht überhaupt nicht - oder bestenfalls in experimenteller Poesie. 

Will heissen: grammatikalisch nicht falsch, aber idiomatisch sehr eigentümlich.


----------



## dec-sev

sokol said:


> 1.) kann man grad noch so durchgehen lassen (als mehr oder weniger poetische Satzstellung, die ausserdem den "Sonntag" sehr deutlich betont), 2.) dagegen geht überhaupt nicht - oder bestenfalls in experimenteller Poesie.
> 
> Will heissen: grammatikalisch nicht falsch, aber idiomatisch sehr eigentümlich.


Ich habe darum gesprochen, dass im Beispiel von elroy gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten "nur" zu stellen: vor dem "dolmetscht" und nach dem Verb. Aus deiner Erklärung ist es klar, das "nur" vor dem Verb nicht genau idiomatisch klingt, darum "nur" im "_Er übersetzt nicht, er dolmetscht nur" _ist nicht "nur" am Ende des Satzes, sondern "nur" nach dem Verb


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

dec-sev said:


> Aus deiner Erklärung ist es klar, das "nur" vor dem Verb nicht genau idiomatisch klingt, darum "nur" im "_Er übersetzt nicht, er dolmetscht nur" _ist nicht "nur" am Ende des Satzes, sondern "nur" nach dem Verb



Dieses "nur" macht hier aber noch mehr. Es setzt auch den Stellenwert der Tätigkeit "Dolmetschen" im Vergleich zur Tätigkeit "Übersetzen" herab. Auch wenn es nicht so gemeint ist, hört es sich für viele Menschen so an. Ein Dolmetscher würde vermutlich gleich zurückfragen "Was heißt denn hier nur?".


----------



## dec-sev

Cpt.Eureka said:


> Dieses "nur" macht hier aber noch mehr. Es setzt auch den Stellenwert der Tätigkeit "Dolmetschen" im Vergleich zur Tätigkeit "Übersetzen" herab.


 Das verstehe ich 





Cpt.Eureka said:


> ... "Was heißt denn hier nur?".


Ein anderes Beispliel des "nur" am Ende des Satzes 

_1 Er übersetzt nicht, er dolmetscht nur, und zwar Wissenschaftliteratur. _
_2 Er übersetzt nicht, er dolmetscht nur, und zwar nur Wissenschaftliteratur. 
__3 Er übersetzt nicht, er dolmetscht nur, und zwar Wissenschaftliteratur __nur__. 

_Was denkt ihr um diese Sätze? Sind sie korrekt und idiomatisch?


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

dec-sev said:


> _1 Er übersetzt nicht, er dolmetscht nur, und zwar Wissenschaftliteratur. _
> _2 Er übersetzt nicht, er dolmetscht nur, und zwar nur Wissenschaftliteratur.
> __3 Er übersetzt nicht, er dolmetscht nur, und zwar Wissenschaftliteratur __nur__.
> 
> _Was denkt ihr um diese Sätze? Sind sie korrekt und idiomatisch?



1: Ja
2 + 3: Grammatisch wohl okay, idiomatisch auf keinen Fall. Das geht schon mit dem doppelten "nur" los, mindestens eins davon würde wohl durch "ausschließlich" oder so ersetzt.

Inhaltlich sind sie alle drei problematisch, da dolmetschen in der Regel meint, dass man "mündlich" übersetzt. Dabei geht es auch selten um vorgegebene Texte, vielleicht mal abgesehen von zuvor ausgegebenen Reden auf Versammlungen oder so. Aber Literatur gehört wohl eher nicht dazu.


----------



## dec-sev

Cpt.Eureka said:


> Inhaltlich sind sie alle drei problematisch, da dolmetschen in der Regel meint, dass man "mündlich" übersetzt.


Ja, ja, kein gutes Beispiel. Ich hätte den Satz so bilden müssen:
_Er __dolmetscht__ nicht, er er__übersetzt__  nur, und zwar Wissenschaftliteratur._
Ich versuche noch einmal, und diesmal ohne den doppelten "nur":

4 _Er __dolmetscht__ nicht, er er__übersetzt__, und zwar nur Wissenschaftliteratur.
5 __Er __dolmetscht__ nicht,er  er__übersetzt__, und zwar Wissenschaftliteratur nur.

_Ich vermute, dass No5 geht nicht. Oder?


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

dec-sev said:


> 4 _Er __dolmetscht__ nicht, er __übersetzt__, und zwar nur Wissenschaftliteratur.
> 5 __Er __dolmetscht__ nicht,er __übersetzt__, und zwar Wissenschaftliteratur nur.
> _



4 ist okay. Er klingt zwar ein wenig so, als wäre einem der letzte Teil gerade eben noch eingefallen, aber ich denke, er würde allgemein durchgehen.

5 mag zwar noch grammatisch okay sein, aber sprachlich ist er m. E. eine Katastrophe.  

Ich habe auch den Eindruck, dass der Deutsche nicht gern unfreiwillig "reimt". Zumindest geht es mir so, ich mag es nicht, wenn in einem normalen Satz dir letzten beiden Wörter in einer Art Gleichklang enden. Aber vielleicht bin ich da auch nur ein bisschen verschroben.


----------



## dec-sev

Also, ist No5 eine Katastrophe wegen "Literatur ... nur" (Gleichklang) oder weil der "nur" nach dem "Literatur" steht? Wie wäre es mit:
_6 Er __dolmetscht__ nicht, er __übersetzt__, und zwar Krimis nur_?


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

dec-sev said:


> Also, ist No5 eine Katastrophe wegen "Literatur ... nur" (Gleichklang) oder weil der "nur" nach dem "Literatur" steht? Wie wäre es mit:
> _6 Er __dolmetscht__ nicht, er __übersetzt__, und zwar Krimis nur_?



Nein, das Reimen war nur eine zusätzliche, persönliche Sache. In diesem Fall klingt das "nur" am Ende tatsächlich recht merkwürdig.


----------



## dec-sev

Danke für die Antworten und Geduld, Cpt!


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

Kein Problem. Du solltest aber wie gesagt aufpassen mit dem "nur".

"Peter hat nur einen Hauptschulabschluss."

kann natürlich bedeuten, dass Peter keine zusätzlichen Ausbildungen hat, wie zum Beispiel eine Berufsausbildung.

Aber ich würde wetten, dass die meisten Deutschen den Satz so verstehen würden: "Peter hat eine minderwertige Ausbildung."

"Sie übersetzt nur Romane." kann bedeuten, dass sie sich spezialisiert hat. Es kann aber auch so aufgefasst werden: "Ihre Arbeit ist unwichtig."

Im Zweifelsfall also ruhig mal umformulieren:

"Der Hauptschulabschluss ist Peters einzige Ausbildung."
"Sie übersetzt ausschließlich/ausnahmslos Romane."

Genug gelabert.


----------

